# Under 3 weeks to due date, team yellow but....



## Tink84

I really feel like sitting a crying :(

We made a choice to stay team yellow but today my sister has found out she is team pink :( I've devastated even though it's the first niece on my side of the family I can't even bare to congratulate her right now.

We don't know what were having and we too could be team pink but today it hit me just how much I want a daughter and OH has admitted his devastation in finding out their having a girl too.

We have both said all along that were not bothered etc but the truth be known we both long for a girl and I'm not sure how we'll react if it's a boy.

He's getting himself worked right up at not being able to love a son as much as he would a daughter.

As awful as it sounds I desperately wanted her to have a boy or for them not to find out the sex. I'm devastated that they are getting all the lime light because there having a girl which both families desperately wanted. Now I feel that my baby no matter whether it's a boy or girl will be pushed out :( 

Sorry to vent on here ladies but everytime I even think about her having a daughter the tears start. In my opinion she only got pregnant because all her firends were - childish I know but she seemed to fall pregnant instantly and it took us 8 months to concieve etc. 

I know we are having this baby for all the right reasons etc and I really wish I could help how I feel. Never thought I would be the jealous type :( 

Thank you for reading this


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

sending hugs to you honey xx


----------



## skunkpixie

*Hugs*. I think that its a good thing that you have stayed team yellow. Im certain that when baby is born you will be so happy that you wont mind if you have a boy or a girl. xxx


----------



## pinkribbon

Admittedly I'm feeling a tinge of jealousy at those who've just had baby girls or are pregnant with baby girls so to have someone in your family announcing must be hard. 

I agree with skunkpixie though, staying team yellow may be a blessing in disguise for you both. :hugs:


----------



## pixeldust

Trust me when I say it'll all fade away when your baby is born, whether it's a girl or a boy.

Everyone I knew was "team pink" when I was pregnant, I was literally the only one having a boy, and I was SO jealous. I couldn't bear to congratulate them. I was just so envious that they got to have girls and I was having another boy.

But when our babies were born... the jealously just faded away. My boy who I wondered if I would ever love has been the apple of my eye from the moment he was born, I've never loved or felt so protective towards anything in my entire life (including my first son!). I see photos of my friends daughters... and they do nothing for me! I get the very rare pang of regret if they are wearing a particularly cute outfit, but then I look at my absurdly adorable boy and I wouldn't trade him for all the pink in the world.

(Plus all it takes is hearing stories from friends about their precocious, catty pre-teen daughters to make me even gladder!)


----------

